# BMW E93 Another wet sand by KDS



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi everyone :wave:

This is another wet sand detail i carried out around mid summer , along the same lines as the other wet sand on a M3

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

The differences between the two M3's thou are ,

This car was brand new when i viewed it and only a few weeks old when this process was carried , where as the other M3 was over a year old when detailed with the same process .

This car had alot softer paint than the other M3 which meant it was wet sanded with 1500 grit only on the worst places first , with most places started with 2000 grit .

Then the wet sanding process stepped up 2500, 3000 and 4000 as usual .

Here are some pictures of before with a selection of horrid orange peel , i would say this car is one of the worst cars i have viewed to date :doublesho

before pics first of general condition on delivery














































Scratch on wing










Two damaged wheels , these to be refurbished while with me :thumb:




























light soil from dead flies










interior










Now for the orange peel shots :wall:























































Door



















bonnet










wing










wing up closer



















rear wing










door










Here are the start of the during pictures .

The day this process started was one of those mad very hot 30 plus days we had this summer so out came the extra large wash tent , this is used when far to hot too wash in direct sun light and is also used on windy days to keep dust and grit down while washing and drying .



















shown here all zipped up while washing the vehicle .























































During wet sand sitting on lift to carry out the process at eye level , the masking tape is used around the shut lines to stop the water running into gaps that are near on impossible to remove afterwards .



















The waste water produced from heavy wet sanding has a mix of top coat and water and when the water dries it leaves behind the top clear coat which has been sanded down which will stain if not cleaned asap . 
This is why the tape around the shut lines .

here are a couple of pictures of the car after being washed down with jet wash to remove any residue from wet sanding .

these pics are after 2500 grit the car will then go back on ramp for light sand in 3000 and 4000 .

This pic shows csl's wheels on car while the two original wheels are being refurbed . 
I keep some 30 wheels in stock to cover most makes and models of cars this keeps the vehicles mobile while with me .




























depending on vehicles paint hardness and depth it is worth while too untap the vehicle wash down a few times during the sanding to keep grit down , this ensures the cleanest conditons possible , i also wash down the workshop floor while the car is being washed to help with the above .

Here are the afters :thumb:





























































































































































































































































Top of rear wing










Top of door










Top of wing









































































Now thats what you get with true wet sanding :argie:

Hope you enjoyed , more like this too come soon :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## DE 1981

Inspirational Kelly it really is, i also like the fact theres no 'ego' in your write-ups just very informative and interesting.

It looks like a different car in the afters amazing.

Gav


----------



## mwbpsx

OMG I wish there was a bow down Im not worthy smilie:thumb:

How do BMW get away with a finish like that on a car which I can only dream of buying new?

Another epic job Kelly, well done :thumb:


----------



## KennyC

The difference in colour is amazing. Great work Kelly.


----------



## s3 rav

very very nice, cant work out if the cars blue or purple?


----------



## Foolish Boy

From 2nd hand to motorshow ready. Beautiful car.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

s3 rav said:


> very very nice, cant work out if the cars blue or purple?


Interlargos Blue :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

stunning work and totally agree with Gav's post!


----------



## Ti22

Good work as always kelly. It's great to see the boundaries being pushed.

James


----------



## ajc347

The difference is amazing ... again. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

wooooo now that was bad. amazing work ant truely awesome turnaround. I would have rejected that car. at the price the owner paid they should have just turned round and said send it back. Just makes me wonder if doing this can leave you open to any future warrenty issues regarding mimimum paint thickness.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Amazing work...


----------



## mwbpsx

Ronnie said:


> wooooo now that was bad. amazing work ant truely awesome turnaround. I would have rejected that car. at the price the owner paid they should have just turned round and said send it back. Just makes me wonder if doing this can leave you open to any future warrenty issues regarding mimimum paint thickness.


That was my thought re corrosion etc. Is the warantee still valid?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mwbpsx said:


> That was my thought re corrosion etc. Is the warantee still valid?


makes absolutely no difference to waranty bmw even know of a couple of cars done by myself when they could not come up with a solution for the problem , really can not say to much as it could get messy with politics .

Kelly


----------



## mattsbmw

The difference is amazing


----------



## ads2k

Truly epic showing of what wet sanding can do :thumb:

Love the easy to view/read style in your threads mate, keep showing us job like this .


----------



## Select Detailing

*TRULY OUTSTANDING KELLY*

I so love the M3 Cab, this is what the next car will be for me in the Jerrez Black.

The quality of your work is clearly visable by the floorless finish you have achieved.

Pleasure to read yet another of your posts.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## -Ally-

Cracking detail and an amazing colour. 
Just not too sure on that shape of M3. Think I prefer the coupe or 5dr version to be honest.


----------



## evoblu

fantastic job...
one question,how many pass per grit?


----------



## louimichel

great work ! really good results!


----------



## -tom-

fantastic work great insite in to how to wet sand as well


----------



## rinns

Looks brilliant, I'm going to try this on my BMW. I've never used Sandpaper on a car before but have some spare from decorating the house...


----------



## b3n76

fantastic work.
I understand why you dont sand to
the edge of panels,but does this show up in
the final finish to the paint???


----------



## adam87

Amazing work yet again mate, keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

What pi$$es me off is the fact you get glorious sun shine for so many of your after pics mate :lol:


----------



## londonsean69

Stunning work, a total transformation


----------



## Clark @ PB

rinns said:


> Looks brilliant, I'm going to try this on my BMW. I've never used Sandpaper on a car before but have some spare from decorating the house...


lol


----------



## pdv40

It looks like the car has been resprayed a different colour, that is amazing!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Clark said:


> What pi$ me off is the fact you get glorious sun shine for so many of your after pics mate :lol:


Yes its always sunny outside my workshop clark 

of course could be something to do with a lot of the details are with me from 1 week to 2 weeks and there is a good chance of the sunny showing its self now and then . :thumb:

No doubt along the same lines as you clark , have you ever work late into the early hours of the morning just because the weather has been bad through out a detail and the forcast is going to be sunny for a few hours the next morning , just to get the best shot and make sure the car is flawless in sun light .

Thats when you know you got some serious OCD problems :lol:

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

rinns said:


> Looks brilliant, I'm going to try this on my BMW. I've never used Sandpaper on a car before but have some spare from decorating the house...


Please tell me you was joking :doublesho

Kelly


----------



## Nanolex

Truly amazing results! I would have never thought it could make that kind of difference! :thumb:


----------



## rinns

kdskeltec said:


> Please tell me you was joking :doublesho
> 
> Kelly


No I was serious, but it dosnt look very good now. As you displayed how easy it was I think you should repair the damage free of charge.......


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

rinns said:


> No I was serious, but it dosnt look very good now. As you displayed how easy it was I think you should repair the damage free of charge.......


:lol:

i like your style 

many years of practice to get where i am today thou:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141379&page=6

Kelly


----------



## rinns

kdskeltec said:


> :lol:
> 
> i like your style
> 
> many years of practice to get where i am today thou:thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141379&page=6
> 
> Kelly


I'll be in touch when a new car arrives in the new year. Promised to get the wife some boobs and a new ensuite first...


----------



## Carn

Truly outstanding work Kelly, thanks for taking the time to share it with us :thumb:

Quick question if I may, what is the average clear coat removal rate on a process like this (1500,2000,3000,4000 and then various stages of polishing)?


----------



## ianking

Amazing wok. 
Looked at your other details and your work is top notch. 
Great read, keep more write ups coming


----------



## Kris1986

Just perfect!


----------



## ben1988

amazing depth in that paint im amazed the car came out of bmw like that i would have sent it back the orange peel was terrible


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

That is an amazing job. Can't believe the orange peel on it. I've done new Fords with less on them.


----------



## Clark @ PB

kdskeltec said:


> No doubt along the same lines as you clark , have you ever work late into the early hours of the morning just because the weather has been bad through out a detail and the forcast is going to be sunny for a few hours the next morning , just to get the best shot and make sure the car is flawless in sun light .
> 
> Thats when you know you got some serious OCD problems :lol:
> 
> Kelly


We do that more than we'd probably like to admit  :lol: 24 hours straight on a DB9 springs to mind!


----------



## Amused

I'm really impressed by your wet sanding work! 
Bimmers should come off the line with paint in this condition.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

rinns said:


> I'll be in touch when a new car arrives in the new year. Promised to get the wife some boobs and a new ensuite first...


:lol:

Love it :thumb: Contact when you like about the car not the boobs 

Kelly



Carn said:


> Truly outstanding work Kelly, thanks for taking the time to share it with us :thumb:
> 
> Quick question if I may, what is the average clear coat removal rate on a process like this (1500,2000,3000,4000 and then various stages of polishing)?


This is very tricky question as each car is different from the last , many factors to consider , paint depth , what the customers requirements are , how and where the car is going to be used , type of paint hard or soft , hard paint after such process will possibly have less machine corrections in the future than soft paint will and so on .

The bmws had a very high top coat readings allowing for larger than normal removal of clear coat .

It is possible to remove less of the paint by taking down the tops of the orange peel but not all then refining sanding only , this gives a much inproved finish without removing so much material .

A couple of methods i adopt for wet sanding for cost is 
1) part wet sand, this is wet sandthe upper part of car and top surfaces (which is where the highest paint depth reading are) and your eye looks at the most , this could be called part wet sand 
I have done such a wet sand detail on a bmw (cabon black) and will post soon . 
2) part wet sand, wet sand all of the car but dont wet sand the paint surfaces till they are fully flat but stop just before so keeping removal low but overrall finish high , this save on time as such and is not so aggresive a process

and of course then fully wet sand

again options 
1) fully wet sand entire car to the very edges

2) fully wet sand but stop and blend near edges

You could then add to the equation processes in between those above when viewing/inspecting the vehicles paint and customers needs

HTH

I will try from the future wet sand details to document as much as possible the complete process and the massive difference between wet sanding by hand and wet sanding with machine .

I have many more wet sand details to post and will try and add content about wet sanding as i go

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## mwbpsx

rinns said:


> I'll be in touch when a new car arrives in the new year. Promised to get the wife some boobs and a new ensuite first...


No good without pics :lol: Maybe a before and after and even a 50/50 :thumb:

And no I dont mean your en suite


----------



## Perfezione

sweet jesus


----------



## Dunkwho

<CraighRH>A Maze Ing</CraighRH>

Please don't post too many details of how you work your magic, there'll be all sorts of tears. :thumb:


----------



## mba

Looks cracking that mate - any closeups of the petrol cap to see the difference?


----------



## KKM

Stunning work Kelly, the results are so sharp.
Well done

:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

Absolutely Fabulous Kelly, the clarity of the finish and reflections are superb as is the gloss, well done and keep the great write-ups coming.

Fantastic colour on the car but IMO, let down by those bloody chrome strips on the convertible bit, fine on an SE but not on an M3, same with some of the audi rs4s as well.


----------



## Carn

Thanks for the details Kelly, much appreciated :thumb:

I have had a go at wetsanding a few times but nothing on this scale. It is something I still want to have a crack at when the opportunity presents itself and your examples thus far will prove to be invaluble.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mba said:


> Looks cracking that mate - any closeups of the petrol cap to see the difference?


Had a look but could not find any pics of petrol flap , i did delete loads of photos of previous details once the cars have been uploaded on my website .

since then got myself a much larger hard drive to keep all pics and now really kicking myself for deleting some much content that could come in use on forums like this :wall:

Here are a couple of pics of another bmw wet sand that i deleted loads of pics just left with a few from my website now ,

Before orange peel










and after










:thumb:

Kelly


----------



## timinoz

Awesome job! Whoever let that car out of the factory with the paint that bad should cop a beating.


----------



## duffy02

thats savage kelly.. how much to do a 5 series? PM me if you want!


----------



## angajatul

nice change...top work..


----------



## RefinedDetails

Not sure if I have already commented but this is a really beautiful piece of work! As said before, the colour is so vibrant in the afters.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ads2k said:


> Truly epic showing of what wet sanding can do :thumb:
> 
> Love the easy to view/read style in your threads mate, keep showing us job like this .


Thanks , i am planning on some more threads soon not all wet sanding thou with even more indepth write ups :thumb:



Select Detailing said:


> *TRULY OUTSTANDING KELLY*
> 
> I so love the M3 Cab, this is what the next car will be for me in the Jerrez Black.
> 
> The quality of your work is clearly visable by the floorless finish you have achieved.
> 
> Pleasure to read yet another of your posts.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gareth


Thanks mate:thumb:



duffy02 said:


> thats savage kelly.. how much to do a 5 series? PM me if you want!


You have mail 



adjeffrey69 said:


> Not sure if I have already commented but this is a really beautiful piece of work! As said before, the colour is so vibrant in the afters.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

That detail is truely amazing!!


----------



## johnnybond

wow that's an amazing change, great work! :thumb:


----------



## tdekany

*Stunning but very weird to see BMWs without OP.*


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Dan Clark said:


> That detail is truely amazing!!





johnnybond said:


> wow that's an amazing change, great work! :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:



tdekany said:


> *Stunning but very weird to see BMWs without OP.*


I know what you mean  , but does that say that everyone is getting used to seeing BMW's with bad finish paint , which is not on really from such a company :wall:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Reilly

Amazing work as usual, I'm hoping to pick up a new car soon and im only down the road so may pop up very soon for a quote if that's ok?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Reilly said:


> Amazing work as usual, I'm hoping to pick up a new car soon and im only down the road so may pop up very soon for a quote if that's ok?


Pop in when you like :thumb:

Best times are between 9am - 2:30 pm monday to friday and then every other weekend , this is when tracy is here to deal with enquires , bookings , show you around what we do etc , or speak to her on the landline phone for the best times to speak direct to me , as sometimes i can not garrantee that i will be able to spare longer than a few mins due to my work load :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Danny B

good work, Kelly
i didn't know BMW paint was that bad


----------



## Nivaue

Unbelievable, i thought it is the "new paint" technolgie...


----------



## Arfman

I can only bow down to the master. Truly amazing. And to think I was proud of myself correcting a few swirls with a DA


----------



## nicks16v

Looks great, I prefered it with the CSL wheels on it strangely enough, though I suspect they are smaller than the originals?


----------



## JJ_

I'm no doctor but you have a common disease !!! 

Ballus gargantuan Latin for huge balls !

Amazing to see this on our shores now well done


----------



## Bratwurst

What a transformation!

Pretty crappy nick to leave the factory in, but superbly revived by KDS.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

nicks16v said:


> Looks great, I prefered it with the CSL wheels on it strangely enough, though I suspect they are smaller than the originals?


I agree the wheels are the same diameter the reason they look small is the tyres are E46 size and not the E90/E92/E93 size which have larger side wall size .

the other wet sand E92 M3 i have posted on here also had the CSL's wheels fitted while in for wet sand and wheel refurb here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

i have a few more wet sand threads to post when i get time to do so , these should include a few more bits of usefull info too :thumb:

Pics from the other M3 of CSL wheels fitted , and i like























































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Danny B said:


> good work, Kelly
> i didn't know BMW paint was that bad





Nivaue said:


> Unbelievable, i thought it is the "new paint" technolgie...





Arfman said:


> I can only bow down to the master. Truly amazing. And to think I was proud of myself correcting a few swirls with a DA





wee_green_mini said:


> What a transformation!
> 
> Pretty crappy nick to leave the factory in, but superbly revived by KDS.


Thanks guys

Have a good look at the new bmw's and alot of them are shocking , but still i am sure the guys on here all know that anyway 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

JJ_ said:


> I'm no doctor but you have a common disease !!!
> 
> Ballus gargantuan Latin for huge balls !
> 
> Amazing to see this on our shores now well done


:lol:

Thanks , had big balls for many years now 

more of the same to come in the future

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## shabba

got to wet sad my a6 avant too..love this thread! hell of a job man!!!!!!!!


----------



## kings..

kelly... did you do the wetsand by hand or DA??


----------



## kings..

Awesome work by the way! i did my e92 when i first got it too... they are shocking prior to this process


----------



## MattyB801

Wow, for such a new car, thats some transformation


----------



## CJS Evo

Great work!! Wish I had enough guts to wet sand a car...

Very impressive turnaround for such a new car :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

How many microns did you remove ? Also do you use Mirka pads or do you sand by hand? 

The colour looks completely different so much nicer, bavarians should be ashamed on their beloved M3 as well.


----------



## Beancounter

Absolutly stunning results.  

As has been said above, the clarity of the colours in the afters is amazing. :doublesho Great work.


----------



## liamsxa

this is the only type of paint correction i would pay to get done the results are out of this world, when i get my new proper car at the end of this year il be taking a trip down to get this done.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

JJ_ said:


> How many microns did you remove ? Also do you use Mirka pads or do you sand by hand?
> 
> The colour looks completely different so much nicer, bavarians should be ashamed on their beloved M3 as well.


This car was wet flatted by hand with slightly less materail top coat removed , for 2 reasons it has less lacquer to start with than most other bmw's and was softer paint which i have found the newer they are the softer they are and harden up with time .

Will be posting more about wet sanding in the future , and will use 2 more bmw wet sand examples to show some of the tech's used . :thumb:



Beancounter said:


> Absolutly stunning results.
> 
> As has been said above, the clarity of the colours in the afters is amazing. :doublesho Great work.





liamsxa said:


> this is the only type of paint correction i would pay to get done the results are out of this world, when i get my new proper car at the end of this year il be taking a trip down to get this done.


Thanks Guys 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## tapeit

this must a lot of hard work, I prefer the colour of the car when outside rather than the purple


----------



## [email protected]

Ronnie said:


> wooooo now that was bad. amazing work ant truely awesome turnaround. I would have rejected that car. at the price the owner paid they should have just turned round and said send it back. Just makes me wonder if doing this can leave you open to any future warrenty issues regarding mimimum paint thickness.





mwbpsx said:


> That was my thought re corrosion etc. Is the warantee still valid?





kdskeltec said:


> makes absolutely no difference to waranty bmw even know of a couple of cars done by myself when they could not come up with a solution for the problem , really can not say to much as it could get messy with politics .
> 
> Kelly


One very butchered Ferrari California...
Kind of reminds me of this again considering its a prestige car what are they playing at letting them leave the factory like it, Friday afternoon and pub has just opened or something.... :doublesho


----------



## mccalia1

Great advert for your services!

What work was carried out on the Range Rover Sport in the background of one of your pictures?


----------



## jason7474utd

Amazing results! can only imagine the time involved in a job like that! a company i used to work for did a lot of smart repair work for bmw and we were there when the new paint finishes came in! there no longer painted at factory but powder coated so to save time and money and the paint is slightly more durable the the outcome is the orange peel finish! ok for a kia but not for a BMW in my opinion. Again great work


----------



## 123quackers

Great work...

What pad and polish combo do prefer with the BMW paint on the wet sanding?

Is there a certain LSP you like or is it customer choice?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## cavyredtop

stunning mate short and sweet i know but just stunning stunning stunning


----------



## ahaydock

Another top job :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt

jason7474utd said:


> Amazing results! can only imagine the time involved in a job like that! a company i used to work for did a lot of smart repair work for bmw and we were there when the new paint finishes came in! there no longer painted at factory but powder coated so to save time and money and the paint is slightly more durable the the outcome is the orange peel finish! ok for a kia but not for a BMW in my opinion. Again great work


What???


----------



## THE PERSIAN

A lot of BMW's have paint like this, this is due to a high demand for them in China, so the production line has sped up. The paint is still wet when they put on the clear coat.


----------



## maarten22

Awesome work! What tent are you using?


----------



## Beau Technique

Im partial to a bit of wet sanding but never had the bottle to go that far.
Great example of how its done Kelly:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice work there


----------



## Leemack

I find alot of new cars have factory finishes like this.

Nice work KDS - Top job :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mccalia1 said:


> Great advert for your services!
> 
> What work was carried out on the Range Rover Sport in the background of one of your pictures?


Loads of ranger rovers to come :thumb:



jason7474utd said:


> Amazing results! can only imagine the time involved in a job like that! a company i used to work for did a lot of smart repair work for bmw and we were there when the new paint finishes came in! there no longer painted at factory but powder coated so to save time and money and the paint is slightly more durable the the outcome is the orange peel finish! ok for a kia but not for a BMW in my opinion. Again great work


Will be answering and agree what you have wrote on the new thread of a few wet sand M3 details joined together .

been talking to paint chemists and companys and was surprised to find that bmw are powder coating the new cars :thumb:



123quackers said:


> Great work...
> 
> What pad and polish combo do prefer with the BMW paint on the wet sanding?
> 
> Is there a certain LSP you like or is it customer choice?
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


FCP , then EFC and finally UF all 3m using sometimes wool pad (Dodo) first depends on how hard the paint is and how we wet sanded the paint then we are using gloss it pads from polish bliss and find them much better than then 3m heavy cut pads finishing with blue waffle 3m pad .

Lsp is decided upon different factors

more in the next wet sand thread



cavyredtop said:


> stunning mate short and sweet i know but just stunning stunning stunning


Thanks

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Rowan83

OMG, that is the best wet sand detail i have ever seen!! Truly amazing.... the finish on the paintwork is unbelievable!!!! :argie:


----------



## Freeman

Top job!


----------



## glendog74

Superb finish - looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Awesome!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Andy.

That colour just pops on that Beamer, WOW !!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Looks stunning, truely a professional at the top of their game :thumb:


----------



## Noakesy85

man oh man... that is one awesome write up!! love the car, love the colour!

Top quality job Kelly!!


----------



## totalhum

Kelly,

You are by far the best detailer i have seen and most of my friends agree with me.

Your 'office' is first class. Your write ups are great and the level of perfection you achieve is 100.5%.

This detail, like the one some time go of the AUDI A8 look alike you had done blew me away with the wet sanding process and how you can get super results.

May i ask whether you do it all by hand? Also do you always go from 1500>>>2000>>>3000 grit? Cant you skip the 2000 stage?

Moreover, how much paint are you removing in the process? 10u?

Shawn


----------



## gb270

Nothing less than stunning


----------



## Cloud

Amazing work.. simply stunning results.


----------



## perfectcar

wahouuuu !!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

totalhum said:


> Kelly,
> 
> You are by far the best detailer i have seen and most of my friends agree with me.
> 
> Your 'office' is first class. Your write ups are great and the level of perfection you achieve is 100.5%.
> 
> This detail, like the one some time go of the AUDI A8 look alike you had done blew me away with the wet sanding process and how you can get super results.
> 
> May i ask whether you do it all by hand? Also do you always go from 1500>>>2000>>>3000 grit? Cant you skip the 2000 stage?
> 
> Moreover, how much paint are you removing in the process? 10u?
> 
> Shawn


sometimes i wet sand starting with 1200 grit and sometimes start with 2000 grit and work my way upwards , all depends on hardness of paint and what type of defects you are trying to remove .

You could miss steps out and have tried to do so in the past , say 1500 to 3000 , but found you take just as long as not missing out the 2000 step due to spending longer with 3000 cut and then find some heavier sanding marks from first cut can still be in the surface when missing out steps so you end up machine correcting for longer and harder .

An older blunt piece of wet and dry x grit paper will damage the paint more so than a new sharp piece in the right hands .

I see a hell of alot of posted picutres of uneven patchy wet sanded panels clearly showing not very uniform finish , which would need heavy machine correcting and i guess will still have a few deep marks left from sanding too

Will be writing a new wet sand thread asap , had many new and brand new M3's through the last 9 months all for wet sands details , so this gave me the chance to alter my tech slightly from one car to another and used machine sanding , palm and block sanding and found many surprising things .

Removal of top coat material can be from 5 microns to 15 microns when removing orange peel .

One of the car i wet sanded (if my memory is correct) i took lots of pics showing the amount of material removal and when to change to the next grade .

Here is one during shot 

uniform sanding by hand



















finished










another car finiished



















same car after 3000 grit by hand










and this car before wet sand detail










may add this one to the new thread too :thumb:










and bloody hell just noticed this picture i am using G3 and foam head to go with it :lol: not any more i dont



















finished



















Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## tukan

OMG!!! very nice work


----------



## cosmo

:doublesho ABSOLUTLY AMAZING :thumb::thumb::thumb:



I recon you use a wand not a :buffer:


----------



## Deniance

holy effing ****ting bricks!!!!!!!!!, i just read all the pages, fair play youve got that down to an art!!!, ive just been outside wet sanding my car and cannot even get near that level, and im doing a six inch square!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im doing mine by hand, using a little cork block and megs 3000, how much pressure do you apply, im using no pressure just the weight of my fingers really?

when i sand my orange peel, i can see the peaks becoming flatted, giving a sort of reverse orange peel? if that makes sense, do you polish at this point or do you keep removing the peaks until there is a complete flat uniform haze with no hint of orange peel?


----------



## Cole

OH MY GOD finish is something else amazing job


----------



## danielhoworth

Great job bud, daren't have a go at wet sanding just yet still learning with the rotary atm!


----------



## Guest

nice work! couldn't believe the amount of orange peel there was on the car!


----------



## BDJ

Man...that's what I call correction! 
Love the way it came on the afters!
What was the time needed to finish the job?


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Thats a mirror finish. 

Kelly, how many microns depth on average to you remove to get that?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

tukan said:


> OMG!!! very nice work


Thanks



cosmo said:


> :doublesho ABSOLUTLY AMAZING :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> I recon you use a wand not a :buffer:


No joke i have got long term customers who call me the Magician :lol:



Cole said:


> OH MY GOD finish is something else amazing job





danielhoworth said:


> Great job bud, daren't have a go at wet sanding just yet still learning with the rotary atm!





capri kid said:


> nice work! couldn't believe the amount of orange peel there was on the car!


comes for free with all new BMW's



BDJ said:


> Man...that's what I call correction!
> Love the way it came on the afters!
> What was the time needed to finish the job?


Thanks :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Deniance said:


> holy effing ****ting bricks!!!!!!!!!, i just read all the pages, fair play youve got that down to an art!!!, ive just been outside wet sanding my car and cannot even get near that level, and im doing a six inch square!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im doing mine by hand, using a little cork block and megs 3000, how much pressure do you apply, im using no pressure just the weight of my fingers really?
> 
> when i sand my orange peel, i can see the peaks becoming flatted, giving a sort of reverse orange peel? if that makes sense, do you polish at this point or do you keep removing the peaks until there is a complete flat uniform haze with no hint of orange peel?





BrianS said:


> Thats a mirror finish.
> 
> Kelly, how many microns depth on average to you remove to get that?


I think its about time i posted the next wet sand thread to hopefully answer some of these questions in more depth 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Eurogloss

Kelly, you are a true master of your craft and your write ups and detailing jobs are always very informative this gives credit to your passion which is detailing and it shows !

Brilliant job mate as always :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Spirit Detailing said:


> Thats a mirror finish.
> 
> Kelly, how many microns depth on average to you remove to get that?


will depend on each car but say between 5 - 10 microns



Eurogloss said:


> Kelly, you are a true master of your craft and your write ups and detailing jobs are always very informative this gives credit to your passion which is detailing and it shows !
> 
> Brilliant job mate as always :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks mate :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gb270

Very nice indeed top work as normal


----------



## walker1967

This was the 1st thread I saw when I joined DW The differeence in colour is unreal, top work :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

*M3*

Do you have to have specialist insurance, for when the owner's jaws hit the floor:argie:


----------



## Saab_viggen

I have a quick question with regard to wet sanding, I have hand sanded panels on my car from 1500 or 2000 , 2500 , 3000 grit meguiars papers and foam block, sanding to remove sanding marks from previous papers. the 3000 level the panel starts to look like a bit of life coming back into a fair bit of reflectivity again, just looks a bit like the panel has just had wax applied. I have a thread in here somewhere im documenting my project. But I would like to use a 4000 paper as I only want to use light abrasive compound with the machine. my question i suppose is should I really be using a DA with sanding pads at the 3000 , and 4000 level for consistant finish, or can one do so with hand sanding ? 

thanks.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Saab_viggen said:


> I have a quick question with regard to wet sanding, I have hand sanded panels on my car from 1500 or 2000 , 2500 , 3000 grit meguiars papers and foam block, sanding to remove sanding marks from previous papers. the 3000 level the panel starts to look like a bit of life coming back into a fair bit of reflectivity again, just looks a bit like the panel has just had wax applied. I have a thread in here somewhere im documenting my project. But I would like to use a 4000 paper as I only want to use light abrasive compound with the machine. my question i suppose is should I really be using a DA with sanding pads at the 3000 , and 4000 level for consistant finish, or can one do so with hand sanding ?
> 
> thanks.


you can use either really , its more the person doing the sanding than the equipment you are using on the very last stages ,

like one person needs to use DA machine to not get any holigrams in soft straight black paint where as i dont need to use a DA .

its more cleanliness and pressure used for perfect finish.

I do stop at 3000 grit by hand on most cars and 4000 on a few, again depends on colour / hardness / what and how the sanding was done in the lower grades.

A foam block for wet sanding first cut may not fully remove the orange peel either , its too soft and forgiving to cut flat .

kelly


----------



## deni2

Looks unbelievable, :thumb:.


----------



## masammut

I love these wet sand transformations - I'll do mine one day! Great work as usual Kelly


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Well done Kelly, the difference is truly incredible i can't believe they manufacture cars in this state, for the price of them as well!

Doesn't even look like the same car.

Two question: 
How long did it take you on this one Kelly?
Did you wet sand the side skirts mate (could be the light but looks like you left them)

... one more question lol:
Do you apply ironx and a tar remover to the car in the wash process before wet sanding (just curious)

Chris.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I missed this first time around Kelly. Jaw dropping finish!!


----------



## JayA3sline

Excellent work mate. Just a question where did you get your gazebo from? Need one of those...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

JayA3sline said:


> Excellent work mate. Just a question where did you get your gazebo from? Need one of those...


good old costco :thumb:

was around £150 back a few years ago

HTH kelly


----------



## Ronnie

love it.


----------



## jlw41

Simply stunning that :thumb:

unbelievably tempting KDS being so close to my uni house :lol:


----------



## Prestige Detail

Cracking job Kelly, bloody lovely !!!


----------



## Keith_Lane

Stunning results in the afters, very poor paint job in first place though!!


----------



## Wout_RS

damn this is incredible!


----------



## Nally

That's why kds are the best !
Nice to see the owner acknowledged the car needing work.
Hate seeing nice cars not looked after


----------



## Mack910

What a shine....


----------



## Senninha

Ronnie said:


> ........ Just makes me wonder if doing this can leave you open to any future warrenty issues regarding mimimum paint thickness........


If you read Kelly's wet sand training threads its clear that this technique removes 'less' paint than a heavy machine restoration.

Also, from memory, you would only invalidate a paint warrantly by breaking through the surface of the paint.

Stunning finish Kelly :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## organisys

How they should be from the factory!

Stunning!


----------

